

On Hair Color in France (by Leslie Lamport) - natmaster
http://research.microsoft.com/users/lamport/pubs/pubs.html#hair

======
DenisM
... our observation that a number of the blonde and red-haired female subjects
showed brown coloration in the few millimeters of hair closest to the scalp.
This suggests two obvious possibilities. One is that chimerism may be
involved. However, our data were obtained in the fall, and so we offer an
alternative conjecture: that the bright coloration displayed by females may be
a seasonal phenomenon, with their hair turning brown in the colder months and
then lighter with the return of warm weather...

lol

------
aston
Leslie Lamport is hilarious (and also a genius). If you're ever bored and want
to try to decipher how to implement PAXOS based on a prose description of
Greek society, check his original PAXOS paper, "The Part-Time Parliament":
[http://research.microsoft.com/users/lamport/pubs/pubs.html#l...](http://research.microsoft.com/users/lamport/pubs/pubs.html#lamport-
paxos)

------
blasdel
“A table is nearly always better than a dumb pie chart; the only worse design
than a pie chart is several of them.”

------
joubert
One word: L'Oréal.

